# Cheap shirts for you or your charter boat tourists love em.



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

I can design and print single color shirts as low as $5 a shirt. Offering free shirts with charter trips is a great incentive especially for tourists to have something to bring home with them. 

Contact:
Jacob Mandel 
Phone: 850-516-2951
Email: [email protected]
www.harborscreenprinting.com


----------

